# Bolens Upper Front Engine Mount



## dryflycaster (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I have a Bolens m/n 5020 / 2000 Hydro.

I disassembled the front engine mount some time ago. I am having a bit of a problem getting the right orientation of the parts on reassembly. Failing memory.

Could someone provide me with a picture of either the left or right side of the mount that shows the proper orientation of the rubber bushing/isolator and washers? In order for the engine to sit level it appears that the mount needs to hang from the bushing/isolator vice sitting on top of it. Sitting on top causes the engine to tilt severely toward the rear.

Thanks in advance for any help you might be able to supply.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello dryflycaster,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I found a Bolens 5020 engine parts diagram at Sams Bolens site on the internet. Sorry, but I couldn't upload it. You will have to go to the Sams site.


----------



## dryflycaster (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks,

I have been on the Sams site. The only thing I found was a exploded view that doesn't really show the final assembly clearly. The parts all seem to be there but it is difficult to visualize the exact order. I will how ever go back there and recheck for something better.

After the Mets game yesterday I went out to the barn and took my best guess and reassembled the engine/mount and it now looks to be OK. The only thing left to do is attach the idler pulley spring, the hood and I should be Good to Go.





BigT said:


> Hello dryflycaster,
> 
> Welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I found a Bolens 5020 engine parts diagram at Sams Bolens site on the internet. Sorry, but I couldn't upload it. You will have to go to the Sams site.


----------

